# What is the purpose of adding peat moss as a first layer?



## Blackstar65 (Sep 16, 2008)

What is the purpose of adding peat moss as a first layer? I ahve seen the suggestions but no reason why?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I believe the object is to get a low pH under the substrate, which is favorable to starting colonies of bacteria which make iron and other nutrients more available to the plant roots. The amount recommended is a dusting of the tank bottom that you can still see through.


----------

